
Show HN: Memrey the Future of the Notepad - nearpoint
https://www.memrey.com
======
nearpoint
Hello,

Memrey is a work of passion and is unlike any other notepad app you have
tried. Thank you for taking the time to discover Memrey. We look forward to
your feedback! We are constantly working to improve the product and our users
experience.

Also if Memrey does not work for you, please let us know why!

Thanks

